
Working in Darkness Without Damaging Your Eyes - yakshaving_jgt
https://jezenthomas.com/working-in-the-dark/
======
noir_lord
If you are a Linux user I've found redshift (gtk-redshift under ubuntu if you
want the desktop integration) to be very reliable and does the same job as
f.lux very well (it was also the only one that would work properly with fglrx
back when I used it).

